
Excellent Flexbox using Swift for iOS (https://github.com/lucdion/FlexLayout) - lucdion
https://github.com/lucdion/FlexLayout
======
lucdion
FlexLayout adds a nice Swift interface to the highly optimized facebook/yoga
flexbox implementation. Concise, intuitive & chainable syntax.

Flexbox is an incredible improvement over UIStackView. It is simpler to use,
much more versatile and amazingly performant.

